# Bomb explosion kills at least 19 people in Bangkok, Thailand- Aug. 2015



## CougarKing (18 Aug 2015)

It's been at least 2 days since this happened- surprised it hasn't been posted here yet. Perhaps Islamic extremists from Thailand's southern provinces (which are predominantly Muslim and near Malaysia) are behind this? 

Yahoo News



> *Live: Explosion rocks central Bangkok, killing 12, police say*
> 
> Huge explosion outside shrine in Bangkok’s commercial centre
> 
> ...



Right at the heart of the city's commercial centre.

Bangkok Post



> *16 killed, 80 hurt as bomb blast rocks Bangkok tourist attraction*
> 17 Aug 2015 at 22:00
> 
> 
> ...



The death toll rises to 19:

Reuters




> *Bomb in Thai capital kills 19, wounds scores in bid 'to destroy economy'*
> Mon Aug 17, 2015 5:09pm EDT
> 
> By Amy Sawitta Lefevre and Andrew R.C. Marshall
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Aug 2015)

They have a person of interest on CCTV.  


> Bangkok bombing: Thai police release video of potential suspect
> In the grainy security video, a man in a yellow shirt sits on a bench at the crowded Erawan Shrine, removes a backpack he is wearing, and leaves it behind when he walks away.
> 
> For police hunting who was responsible for Monday's deadly bombing in central Bangkok, there was no doubt about the man with youthful shaggy dark hair and glasses.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (12 Sep 2015)

The mastermind of the bombing has been caught? To think there would be sympathizers in Bangladesh for Islamic separatists in Thailand's southern provinces.

Shanghaiist



> *Bangkok bombing mastermind believed to have flown to Beijing from Bangladesh*
> 
> Thai police now believe that the suspected planner of last month's deadly bombing in Bangkok flew to Bangladesh immediately before the blasts and then two weeks later traveled on to Beijing.
> Police suspect that *Abu Dustar Abulrahman, also known as Izan, gave orders to other conspirators to carry out the attack*. Reuters reports that Bangladeshi officers checked the man's immigration information and confirmed that he flew into Bangladesh on August 16th and then departed to Beijing on August 30th.
> ...


----------

